# Cellway / Mobilcom : Mein Rechtsstreit



## kaetzchen (28 Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
heute war ich vor Gericht. Es ging darum, das mir zur Last gelegt wird, Kurzwahl SMS versendet zu haben. Dies Tat ich auch nicht, und war auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch garnicht möglich.

Aber die Verhandlung begann schon sehr Merkwürdig. Mein Freund wurde, bevor er eine Aussage überhaupt gemacht hat als Lügner vom Richter hingestellt. Auch konnte mein Freund die Aussage nicht einmal zuende führen, weil der Richter dann einfach einen Termin zur Verkündung des Urteils bekanntgab. Außerdem hat der Richter ein Gutachten erlaubt, was der Kläger zu beantragen hat. 

Als ich dann auch noch ein paar Ausdrucke aus diesem Forum hinlegte, mit den gleichen Problemen, meinte der Richter nach der Verhandlung kurz: Nicht die Firmen betrügen immer, sonder sind die jenigen, die in solchen Foren schreiben und sich vor der Bezahlung drücken wollen, da diese meist Arbeitslos sind.

Ich fand die Äußerungen regelrecht eine Frechheit, auch unterstelle ich dem Richter, das er voreingenommen war, denn bevor überhaupt die Sache richtig behandelt wurde, wurde von einem Vergleich gesprochen.

Mir kam der Eindruck, das Handybesitzer überhaupt keine Rechte haben, und schon garnicht diejenigen, die Arbeitslos sind.

Nach dem lanmgen Text komme ich aber zu einer Frage:
Kennt jemand den Werdegang von Cellway, bevor Cellway von Mobilkomübernommen wurde? Ist es wahr, das Cellway eine Tochterfirma der Telekom war?
Hat noch jemand Rechtsstreit mit Cellway gehabt?

Über jede Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## BenTigger (28 Juli 2005)

Aehm, was sagte denn dein Rechtsanwalt zu dem Verhalten ??


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2005)

Cellway  wurde im Juli 2002 von Mobilcom übernommen, Infos über die davorliegende 
Zeit zwischen April 1997 bis Juni 2002 sind  spärlich 

Sicher ist, dass sie zu Beginn als Tochter von France Telecom gegründet wurde 

im Januar 1999 firmierten sie unter 


> © Cellway Kommunikationsdienste GmbH, Lilienthalstrasse 4, 85399 Hallbergmoos, Telefon: 0811 / 811 - 22 22, Fax: 0811 / 811 - 11 11
> Inhalt und Gestaltung: Cellway Kommunikationsdienste GmbH
> Letzte Aktualisierung:   22. Januar 1999



Dazwischen  wird es schwierig


----------



## Counselor (28 Juli 2005)

Hier gibt es auch Infos zu Cellway:
http://www.teltarif.de/search/search.html?s=cellway

Meine persönliche Meinung: Hände weg von Mobilcom-'Marken'.

Wenn es mehr als € 600,00 sind, dann nimm dir einen Anwalt, der sich mit Telekommunikation auskennt und geh in Berufung.


----------



## sascha (28 Juli 2005)

Lanze brech: Ich bin bei Cellway, seit die meinen ursprünglichen Provider D-Plus übernommen haben. Bis dato: Keine Probleme.


----------



## Teleton (28 Juli 2005)

Und Dplus verdanken wir ein wunderschönes Urteil zur Verwirkung von Telekommunikationsforderungen. .

http://www.jurawelt.com/gerichtsurteile/zivilrecht/ag/3419


----------



## A John (28 Juli 2005)

kaetzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freund wurde, bevor er eine Aussage überhaupt gemacht hat als Lügner vom Richter hingestellt. Auch konnte mein Freund die Aussage nicht einmal zuende führen, weil der Richter dann einfach einen Termin zur Verkündung des Urteils bekanntgab. Außerdem hat der Richter ein Gutachten erlaubt, was der Kläger zu beantragen hat.


Wenn sich die Sache so zugetragen hat, ist das kein Einzelfall.
Viele Richter, die keine Lust haben, sich mit der Materie ihrer Fälle zu befassen, bewegen sich um die Kante zur Rechtsbeugung herum, oft darüber hinaus.


			
				kaetzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die Firmen betrügen immer, sonder sind die jenigen, die in solchen Foren schreiben und sich vor der Bezahlung drücken wollen, da diese meist Arbeitslos sind.


Richter, die vielleicht schon mit der Funktion eines Lichtschalters überfordert sind, verbergen ihre Ahnungslosigkeit dann hinter solchem Schwachsinn. Manche scheuen sich noch nicht mal, derartiges in ihre Urteile zu schreiben.

Leider gibt es auch viele Anwälte die keine Lust haben, für die paar "Mickergebühren" aus Mini-Streitwerten ein Riesenfass aufzumachen.
Das merkt auch der Richter sehr schnell, (oft das Einzige, was er merkt) und nötigt die Beteiligten zu einem Vergleich.
Die Anwälte stimmen zu, weil sie dann höhere (Vergleichs)Gebühren bekommen und der Richter freut sich, dass er kein Urteil schreiben braucht.


			
				kaetzchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kam der Eindruck, das Handybesitzer überhaupt keine Rechte haben, und schon garnicht diejenigen, die Arbeitslos sind.


[Sarkasmus]
Suche Dir einen Spitzenanwalt (ab 200 EUR/Std), der sich im TK- Recht auskennt, dann bekommst Du wahrscheinlich(!) auch Recht. Für Honorare nach der Gebührentabelle bekommst Du nur ein Urteil.
[/Sarkasmus]

Gruß A. John


----------

